# I Pick It Up Tomorrow



## Danmarinc (Mar 8, 2008)

I pick up my 32 BHDS tomorrow.









Can't wait, I still havent got a new truck yet but my 08 Expiditon promissed it won't let me down. No hills between here and the dealership.

Wish me luck.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Boy what happened to people buying the 21rs? Everyones been going right to the big boys. Good luck you will love it.

John


----------



## Danmarinc (Mar 8, 2008)

Danmarinc said:


> I pick up my 32 BHDS tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to buy my wife an Excursion with V10 but till then I will be crossing my fingers LOL


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!!
Be safe!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats, and have a great time! Make sure you have a good WDH setup with that much trailer and an Expy...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL????? Tomorrow is now TODAY!!! Is it home yet? Is it perfect? Are you lovin' it?????

You do have an obligation to post pictures, yanno


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations on the new rig! Mine is less than a week old and the whole family is still excited! You'll love it!

BTW...brand new 21'r here.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmm. 32BHDS + Expedition. Sounds like the makings for a good wheelie!









Hope your trip was uneventful and enjoy


----------



## Danmarinc (Mar 8, 2008)

No problems at all, lots of power, no problems with suspension. I am very Happy







. Not many hills on the way home, but no problems withthe few I encountered.

thank God I didnt sell my Expy.

This forum rocks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting your new Outback home.









Camping in it tonight in the driveway?


----------

